# W2F and Dobyns Savvy Rod Contest



## fender66 (Nov 3, 2011)

Here's another GREAT CONTEST from our friends at Wired 2 Fish and Dobyns Rods.

Guys/Gals....you can't miss these opportunities. Takes 5 minutes to find the answers if you don't already know them.

(Yes, I had to look for answers this time too....but they are there and it's easy)

https://blog.wired2fish.com/dobyns-savvy-rod-contest

Don't forget to put in the comment section that you are from TinBoats. Also let us know here if you've entered by replying. I'm curious how many Tinboaters are entering.


----------



## Jim (Nov 3, 2011)

Entered. [-o<


----------



## fender66 (Nov 4, 2011)

Only two of us entered???? Wow my odds of winning are better than I thought.

Sorry Jim that you aren't going to win. :roll:


----------



## freetofish (Nov 4, 2011)

I too am entered... and about this 5 minutes it took you to find the answers, Fender....really! As I have said, "You are one smart dude"
I must have spent 30 min. but then I am a slow reader..... 
If I win I will let you borrow it sometime...........................like for maybe 5 min. or so


----------



## fender66 (Nov 4, 2011)

freetofish said:


> I too am entered... and about this 5 minutes it took you to find the answers, Fender....really! As I have said, "You are one smart dude"
> I must have spent 30 min. but then I am a slow reader.....
> If I win I will let you borrow it sometime...........................like for maybe 5 min. or so



Really.....it only took me about 5 minutes. I was swamped at work when I was looking up answers too. That's all the time I had. It was a good read too. Wish I could relate my life's fishing to his story.


----------



## Jay415 (Nov 6, 2011)

I entered


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Nov 7, 2011)

Entered


----------



## Brine (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm in. Good read on Gary too. I never knew he was such an accomplished angler. Just thought he made rods.


----------

